# www.bangcd.com



## Debasser (27 Jul 2005)

The company above are advertising latest CDs at 6.99 Sterling. CDWOW prices are 8.75. Seems like a no brainer but has anybody used them? i.e. are they reputable? 


Thx,


----------



## stobear (27 Jul 2005)

I saw a discussion over on boards.ie yesterday, this chap basically told asked them where they got his email address from, they said they bought it, he said he had not subscribed and wanted his email removed from their marketing list, they did. He hadn't used them, I haven't used them, but did receive spam from them yesterday. I prefer the trusted sources, cdwow, play,amazon, cdbaby etc


----------



## hotlips (27 Jul 2005)

I don't think they do CDs but if it's DVDs you're after [broken link removed] (formerly Blackstar) seem very reasonable and they ship free to Republic of Ireland. They're in Northern Ireland I believe. (Hope this post doesn't break any rules. I have no connection with Sendit.)


----------



## hansov (27 Jul 2005)

As Stobear says, there has been a lot of forum discussions on this new cd source. Was tempted but kept my card in my pocket. I do know of somebody who ordered 2 cds from them on Monday and I will await their arrival before I commit my details to somebody who spammed me.


----------



## CCOVICH (27 Jul 2005)

Are they an offshoot/associate of CDWOW?  I got the e-mail, and can't think how I would have received to the particular account I did other than via CDWOW.


----------



## hansov (27 Jul 2005)

A lot of discussion on boards.ie on this. I narrowed it down as linked to cdwow, they even use worldpay as their payment server (like cdwow). As somebody noted in an earlier post, they claim to have purchased a mailing list and if they did, it was almost definitely cdwow's.


----------



## hansov (3 Aug 2005)

Don't know whether this is good news or not. My friends cds arrived yesterday so it seems that the site legit. Now I'll have to hide the credit card.


----------



## MargeSimpson (3 Aug 2005)

I emailed BangCD to find out where they got my email address, as I had not registered with them. This is the reply I got:


Hi
Thank you for your email.

We are in contact with the Company from whom we bought the database as we purchased it in all good faith on the understanding that all customers had opted-in to receive information about music and CDs.

We are a genuine company and take all matters of this nature very seriously and so we will get to the bottom as to how and why you received this email from us when the Company guaranteed that the database contained only opt-in data relevant to our business.

Please let us know if you do not wish to receive any more mailers from us in the future.

We are very sorry for the inconvenience caused.

Regards
Dorothy - Customer Support
www.BangCd.com


----------



## TA Dosh (27 Oct 2005)

i searched for the company on google and found advert links to nme.com website stating where u could buy certain CDs for £6-99 but when u click on the link there is no mention of it, but there is mention of cdwow at £8-75.
It appears genuine enough but there is a smallprint get out that says they may not be the version that you wanted ie full UK chart version, but I'm not sure if thats what cdwow sell either? anyone?


----------



## beetroot (27 Oct 2005)

Bought 3 cds from them last week, cds arrived from Singapore within 3/4 days of ordering. The three of them worked out at E31, saw one of them in Virgin at the weekend and it was E20!


----------



## Kramer (27 Oct 2005)

I have used them on a couple of occasions. Much cheaper than other sites I know, even if their stock may be a bit limited. Delivery in 4/5 days


----------

